# Honda 350 Gear reduction



## Chevy2356 (Oct 10, 2013)

I cant remember where but I was reading about gear reductions and it said you could take the primary and secondary from a Honda 300 and put it a 350 rancher for 23.5% gr... does anybody know if this is true?
thanks


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

.....


----------



## Lance (Jul 3, 2015)

*Rancher gear reduction*

Looking for a gear reduction for my rancher 350 need help!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hormell's extreme ATV. I'm running the 39% in my rancher. It works well. I'm running 30" zillas on my 350. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

